# William Buell Sprague on the harmony of scripture’s parts



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 6, 2020)

You have, moreover, before you can consistently reject the divine authority of the Bible, to account for the fact that so many different persons as were concerned in writing it, living in different ages, in various states of society, and in circumstances to preclude the possibility of collusion, could have produced a book between whose various parts there is the most perfect, though evidently on their part the most undesigned, harmony. ...

For more, see William Buell Sprague on the harmony of scripture’s parts.


----------

